# the pit bulls big cousin



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

strange that the vid wont embed but that is a nice dog. you should post them more


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Since my pit bull died I feel strange filling up your site with mastiff pics.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Nice Neopolitan Mastiff! I've always loved mastiffs, and I am actually searching for a Neopolitan or English Mastiff Puppy....Its just so difficult to find them here locally, But all good things take time.

They are great dogs, Plus i'm needing something to guard my house...I know my pits will protect my family if they are in the process of being harmed, But as for intruders into my house, My pits will just lick them up as soon as they see they are human.

Mastiffs were always great property guardian dogs, Bred from the Molosi dog, They used to be used as "war beasts", carrying heavy equipment and armor.

Nice vid


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

FamilyLinePits said:


> Nice Neopolitan Mastiff! I've always loved mastiffs, and I am actually searching for a Neopolitan or English Mastiff Puppy....Its just so difficult to find them here locally, But all good things take time.
> 
> They are great dogs, Plus i'm needing something to guard my house...I know my pits will protect my family if they are in the process of being harmed, But as for intruders into my house, My pits will just lick them up as soon as they see they are human.
> 
> ...


Ceturion ( Page 1 ) has great dogs in WV.
That is where i picked up Havoc.
When it comes to Mastiffs you have to go see the parents.
Dont ever trust photos. There is to much that can be wrong with the structure of a dog that can be hidden in pics.
I want to get a nice male to breed to havoc but presently i dont have a waiting list for neo's so I will hold out on breeding her.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Elysium's Gaia
She is my less tyie Neo female....very strong, very healthy dog.

f7ee048f.mp4 video by dragonmark - Photobucket

http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/?action=view&current=3691557c.mp4


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Anyone that says neos cant run is selling kaka

runninfoolsNov09.flv video by dragonmark - Photobucket
http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/?action=view&current=4c93717a.flv


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Photobucket videos won't embed on forum; however, I did embed the Youtube video for you. The links for embedding Youtube videos must be the direct links, yours was linking from your youtube channel. 
Anyway, GREAT VIDEOS and I love that Mastiff! She looks like such a great dog. I LOVE seeing videos that have children and dogs together. Makes me happy. The video of your wife, kid, and baby dogs walking across the backyard to the house is priceless. Thanks for sharing these videos and PPLLEEAASSEE post more pics and videos of your dogs!!!!



> Sampsons Dad
> Since my pit bull died I feel strange filling up your site with mastiff pics.


Pffft.... GP has many members with Mastiffs, Dogos, GS, Boxers, etc. I love looking at them all!:woof::woof:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you very I much.
I will post more.
My buddy has an adorable little fat head bull dog. 
I'm going to bring one of my pups to play with him.
Ill take some videos of that.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love the video you have of the silly Dogo trying to play with other one and the Neo kept jumping in.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> I love the video you have of the silly Dogo trying to play with other one and the Neo kept jumping in.


The Neo's are so dominant they squash any dog that even plays dominant....lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, dogs are beautiful! Sorry to hear your pitbull passed


----------

